# Epson WF-7210/7710/7720 discontinued, Sublimation ink for replacement WF-7820/7840?



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm buying my first sublimation printer. WF-7710/7720 no longer anywhere to be found, the WF-7820 or WF-7840 look like the new logical replacements. I just want to make sure I won't have any problem finding and using sublimation ink.

A quick search didn't reveal for sale solutions yet, it's still pretty new.

I'd appreciate any info on compatible sublimation cartridges or possible sublimation issues. thx


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

If you are going Epson you are doing yourself a huge favor by getting an EcoTank model. No hassles with a CIS or refillable cartridges. If you cannot afford one wait till you can.


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

PedalJustPedal said:


> If you are going Epson you are doing yourself a huge favor by getting an EcoTank model. No hassles with a CIS or refillable cartridges. If you cannot afford one wait till you can.


Which model do you recommend?
btw, I see Cosmos has WF-7820/7840 sublimation ink "coming soon".


----------



## tilpots (Nov 25, 2016)

I called Cobra today about this and they thought they might be another month until they’re offering inks for the new WF printers.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

TeedUp said:


> I'm buying my first sublimation printer. WF-7710/7720 no longer anywhere to be found,...


What did you end up doing?

I was just looking tonight, B&H Photo says they have more WF-7210 coming. I don't know if they really do, but this is what their site says: "More on the Way - Expected availability: 7-10 business days"

I already have one I use for pigment prints. Was thinking of getting another for sublimation.


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

NoXid said:


> What did you end up doing?


Yeah, I was having a hard time getting excited about a discontinued WF-7210 model, even if I could find it.

Kind of a long story, but I wound up getting the ET-2720, $199. Only 8.5" but I'm really just biding my time until I pull the trigger on a DTG, hopefully in next 6-9mos. Want to do an OPENDTG DIY kit conversion of the P700, but the technology is just not ready yet.

Also, I'll be doing a lot of sublimating on EasySubli (for dark and/or cotton) and I think the sheet size savings may likely wash against any marginal loss of business at my start-up volume for the next 6 mos.

I figure if my volume takes off and I'm wrong about the size, I'll have plenty additional options in a few months for 13" x 19" sublimation printer (ET 15000 or WF 7820 if sublimation finally avail) or the P700 DTG kit may become avail.

But thanks for the heads up!


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

TeedUp said:


> I'll be doing a lot of sublimating on EasySubli (for dark and/or cotton)


We're going to need updates on this in its own thread, please. Every time a process like this comes up it sparks a (usually) ugly debate. And when I've looked into EasySubli, most of the videos are from people who are selling it so the transfers have a huge, ugly border that makes it easier to weed so it looks easy on video. I've only seen one video where they did a bit more intricate cutting and it looked like a nightmare to weed. All stretchy and almost gooey.

So, a nice review from a member who actually uses this stuff would be welcome!


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

DrivingZiggy said:


> We're going to need updates on this in its own thread, please. Every time a process like this comes up it sparks a (usually) ugly debate. And when I've looked into EasySubli, most of the videos are from people who are selling it so the transfers have a huge, ugly border that makes it easier to weed so it looks easy on video. I've only seen one video where they did a bit more intricate cutting and it looked like a nightmare to weed. All stretchy and almost gooey.
> 
> So, a nice review from a member who actually uses this stuff would be welcome!


I'll post something when I have some experience to report. The method certainly has its compromises, but I think it fits with the step I am at right now in needs and resources. The other way I almost went (and might still add) is sublimation on white toner, but seems that the EasySubli should have a better hand and durability.


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

DrivingZiggy said:


> So, a nice review from a member who actually uses this stuff would be welcome!


Been using both EasySubli and Forever Subli-flex 202 for photo images on black cotton for a bit. Tried to take some photos of finished products, but can't really do a comparison justice because just can't capture and convey the hand and gloss. The 202 has yielded impressive quality resolution, but at the cost of a heavy hand and high gloss. The matte method of pressing the 202 is better, but the Easysubli hand and texture is more favorable in my opinion. 202 is less expensive.

The general conclusion I would draw is that my prior suspicions were amplified. I think customers would generally find finished products of both the 202 and Easysubli acceptable, but probably wouldn't give it an award if critically comparing side by side against DTG. 

These are stepping stone interim solutions that solve specific problems for a small startup (or hobbyist) not yet ready to jump into DTG, but not a great long-term strategy for professional results.

I haven't done enough intricate weeding to really have a firm opinion on that, I'll try to remember to add comments on that at a later date.

Sorry not a full review and comparison, but just wanted to quickly give my main impressions.


----------

